# Extract Brewing with Citrus Peel. Your Experience?



## Gigantorus (22/9/15)

Hi Folks,

My last 2 brews have used citrus peel/zest late in the boil to give a little citrus flavour boost and fragrance. 

The first was an American Pale Ale recipe, which I used the peel from 2 oranges and 1 lemon. Turned out nice enough. Learning was ... make sure ALL white pith has been removed from the coloured peel. The pith adds much bitterness.

The second, which I only bottled on Saturday, was my own variation to the Boneyard Grapefruit IPA recipe (attached) concept which was in a Beer & Brewer magazine issue earlier this year. I simply used my go to IPA recipe and added the zest (I used a zesting tool for this, as it doesn't collect any pith) from 5 x ruby grapefruit and 1 x lime and added late in the boil. While bottling I was guzzling this stuff down like there was no tomorrows. It was delicious even in the uncarbonated state - had a nice marmalade character to it.

So having 2 citrus peel brews under my belt I'm seeking experiences from other brewers who have used peel in brews to understand what has worked and what hasn't. I'm sure there is something I haven't considered, which could be useful to me (and others) here.

So give me your learnings, techniques, failures etc.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment Grapefruit-IPA-Recipe.pdf


----------



## Benn (22/9/15)

I used the zest of 1 orange in a recent pale ale extract brew. I had intended to steep the peel with some galaxy hops for about 10 mins. Mum dropped in out of the blue for a chat and the steeping went for about 40 mins.
The beer was pretty good after about 2months in the bottle.


----------



## Gigantorus (23/9/15)

The American Pale Ale (APA) I did with the peel of 2 oranges and 1 lemon has turned out OK. But next time I'd probably add a little more orange or even the zest from 2 tangelos, as I reckon it could have been better with a little more citrus.

Might do another APA with the zest of 4 or 5 tangelos (hybrid of tangerine and grapefruit) only - the colour from the tangelos will alone be wonderful. But the addition of the tangelo flavour and aroma will be great I reckon.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Bradgc (29/9/15)

I've made about 5 batches of the Morgans golden sheaf wheat kit with orange and coriander seeds. Each time I've tweaked the recipe a little.
I've found that I get the best flavour from either putting in the peel at flame out or better even just adding it after a few days like dry hopping.
Boiling citrus peel will kill the flavours in the oil of the peel.
Today I added orange peel and corriander in a tea ball directly to the keg and I could taste it within a day


----------



## MHB (29/9/15)

You can get genuine Curacao Orange and Sweet Orange, I'm a big fan of the Curacao that is used in so many of the great Belgian beers - accept no substitutes! 
I always find I like Orange used as a highlight rather than a main flavour, too much and it can dominate so go easy and add more if you need to.
Mark


----------



## manticle (29/9/15)

Where do you get the curacao?
One of the styles I've not yet attempted is a wit. Not my favourite ever style but good summer refresher and I wouldn't mind nutting out a good recipe.


----------



## Bradgc (29/9/15)

Some homebrew shops sell dried bitter orange peel, also Asian grocery stores.

But honestly, I prefer just fresh orange peel


----------



## MHB (30/9/15)

Curacao is easy enough to get, I order mine through Brewman locally.
If you want to taste a truly exceptional Witt I think this one is the beat I have ever tried. Blanche de Namur




I worked on a recipe for this one, but now Dingemans Ale malt is coming onto the market I might have to revisit the recipe
If you can get a bottle of the de-Namur it will be well worth the effort (ask Cool Wine in Hobart)
Mark


----------



## manticle (30/9/15)

Have had the namur and agree it's a tasty wit.
Thanks for the tip on cool wine - haven't encountered them yet.
Will try brewman for my curacao zest.
Cheers.


----------



## Gigantorus (5/11/15)

Have recently done yet another citrus peel infused brew. This one was my Tangerine Dream Ale using tangelo peel zest and juice (used 6 tangelos). It has come out quite nicely. Will definitely do it again.

Basic specs were: IBU: 21.8, ABV: 5.0%

Pic attached of the finished product.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (12/11/15)

Bradgc said:


> I've made about 5 batches of the Morgans golden sheaf wheat kit with orange and coriander seeds. Each time I've tweaked the recipe a little.
> I've found that I get the best flavour from either putting in the peel at flame out or better even just adding it after a few days like dry hopping.
> Boiling citrus peel will kill the flavours in the oil of the peel.
> Today I added orange peel and corriander in a tea ball directly to the keg and I could taste it within a day


Bradgc, Do you sanitise the fresh peel before adding a few days before bottling? Or do you do anything to it? Cheers, Pete


----------



## Bradgc (12/11/15)

No, I've never sanitised it. Just washed the orange.
I guess it's like hops, they're both antibacterial. 
If you're worried, you could add the peel at flameout


----------



## mr_wibble (13/11/15)

Gigantorus said:


> The second, which I only bottled on Saturday, was my own variation to the Boneyard Grapefruit IPA recipe (attached) concept which was in a Beer & Brewer magazine issue earlier this year. I simply used my go to IPA recipe and added the zest (I used a zesting tool for this, as it doesn't collect any pith) from 5 x ruby grapefruit and 1 x lime and added late in the boil. While bottling I was guzzling this stuff down like there was no tomorrows. It was delicious even in the uncarbonated state - had a nice marmalade character to it.


Hey ... do you have the all-grain recipe for that Boneyard grapefruit IPA ?
The scanned page has it cut off. 

I'm too tight to spend $7 on the download version of a year-old magazine just for a recipe. A few dollars and they would have had me.
(Just guessing that it's Beer & Brewer magazine - http://shop.beerandbrewer.com/product/issue-30/ )


----------



## TheBlackAdder (13/11/15)

Bradgc said:


> No, I've never sanitised it. Just washed the orange.
> I guess it's like hops, they're both antibacterial.
> If you're worried, you could add the peel at flameout


Any reason not to peel the orange and add the actual fruit to the FV?
I've never tried it but imagine it would do the trick.
It will add sugars though...


----------



## Bradgc (13/11/15)

TheBlackAdder said:


> Any reason not to peel the orange and add the actual fruit to the FV?
> I've never tried it but imagine it would do the trick.
> It will add sugars though...


Yes it's a good idea. I've thought about it but I was worried that the vitamin c would act as a preservative and might have some effect on the yeast. But always worth a try, that's how things get discovered


----------



## Gigantorus (13/11/15)

Mr Wibble said:


> Hey ... do you have the all-grain recipe for that Boneyard grapefruit IPA ?
> The scanned page has it cut off.
> 
> I'm too tight to spend $7 on the download version of a year-old magazine just for a recipe. A few dollars and they would have had me.
> (Just guessing that it's Beer & Brewer magazine - http://shop.beerandbrewer.com/product/issue-30/ )


Here it is Beer Dog... 

View attachment Boneyard - Grapefruit IPA Recipe.pdf


----------



## Gigantorus (13/11/15)

[SIZE=12pt]Folks,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Some good info about brewing with fruit here. Its from the American Home Brew Association web site, which is an excellent source of info.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/style-of-the-month-fruit-beer/http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/style-of-the-month-fruit-beer/[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/how-to-add-fruit-to-beer/http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/how-to-add-fruit-to-beer/[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/fruit-beer-tips-from-dry-dock-brewing/http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/fruit-beer-tips-from-dry-dock-brewing/[/SIZE]


----------



## mr_wibble (14/11/15)

Gigantorus said:


> Here it is Beer Dog...


Awesome, thanks!
My brother has a huge grapefruit tree


----------



## Gigantorus (16/11/15)

[SIZE=12pt]Mr Wibble,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Grapefruit and IPA style just go so well together. The sourness of the citrus works perfectly with the bitterness of the IPA. In my recipe I kept the IBU’s to 53, which was perfect for my taste buds.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Though I used Ruby Grapefruit I’m sure the standard grapefruit would work as well – just probably more sourness. Ruby Grapefruit has more sweetness.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Give it a good and let me how it turns out?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Had my second last bottle of the grapefruit IPA yesterday and it was a tasty brew. Think I'll be brewing this coming weekend and making another batch. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigantorus (20/11/15)

This will be my next brew using ruby grapefruit. Should be a hoot.

*Gigantor’s Marmmy Pale Ale*
*(23 Litres)*

*Ingredients*

2.7kg Light Dry Malt Extract
200grams Maltodextrin
200grams CaraPils Malt (cracked)
200grams CaraAroma Malt (cracked)
200grams CaraHell Malt (cracked)
Zest & Juice of 5 Ruby Grapefruit & 1 Lime
20grams Galaxy Hops
20grams of Citra hops
50grams Experimental Grapefruit Hops
1 x Whirlfloc tablet
Approx.. 100ml of Vodka (for zest tincture)
2 x American Ale yeast sachets (need 2 in total)

*Figures (approx.)*

Colour: Golden-Orange (EBC = 23.1)
Body: Medium
Bitterness: Medium (IBU = 38.9)
Approx. Alcohol Level: 5.2% ABV

*METHOD*

In a large pot (10 to 15 Litre size) put the cracked Malts in 4 litres of hot water @ 65C to 75C (not boiling) and steep for 60 mins.

Then strain malt liquid back into large pot and add extra water to bring to a total of approximately 8 Litres of liquid, then bring to the boil. 

*The boil will be for 30 minutes in duration.*

Once boiling add 500grams of Light Dried Malt Extract and bring back to boil. 

With 15 mins remaining add Whirlfloc tablet.

With 10 minutes remaining in the boil, add 20grams Experimental Grapefruit hop, 10grams of Citra & 10grams of Galaxy hops. Also add remaining light dry malt, Maltodextrin and stir well.

At Flame-out, add 30grams Experimental Grapefruit hop, 10grams of Citra & 10grams of Galaxy hops and Ruby Grapefruit & Lime juice, stir well and let sit for 15 minutes.

Then sit the pot in a sink of iced cold water and cool for 15 to 30 minutes until temp is around 20C.

Pour through a sieve into the fermenter. Then top-up with either cold or warm water to reach volume of 23 Litres and a temperature between 18C to 22C degrees.

Pitch 2 packets of American Ale Yeast

After pitching yeast make the Tincture. Put the zest of the Ruby Grapefruit & Lime in a sanitised sealable jar and just cover with vodka, seal the jar and give a little shake. Put jar in a cool dark place. Give the jar a slight shake every couple of days.

3 days before bottling, carefully strain the vodka liquid into the fermenter - DO NOT SPLASH OR CREATE BUBBLES. The put fermenter lid back on.

On day 14 bottle. Prime with 2 Carbonation drops per 740ml bottle.


----------



## abe max (20/11/15)

I haven't used orange peel but I am currently onto a bit of a mutant wit where I used about 4 tablespoons of orange marmalade, 30 grams of coriander seed, hersbrucker and Hallertau.

The grain was 1.5 kg of wheat, .250g of biscuit, 250g of munich, mashed for an hour at 65C, 2 kg of light dry malt, done up with WB-06.

I think I'll up the marmalade a little more next time but it has turned out very well and I'll do it again for sure!


----------



## Gigantorus (27/11/15)

Have heard of others using bottled marmalade jam. The issue with that (so I've heard) is the preservative in the jam could prohibit fermentation. But I reckon it's worth a try.

My next brew will be a marmalade pale ale, using ruby grapefruit, and I'll add zest & juice at flameout and also do a tincture of zest and add 3 days from bottling.


----------



## Beamer (23/12/15)

Gigantorus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My last 2 brews have used citrus peel/zest late in the boil to give a little citrus flavour boost and fragrance.
> 
> ...





Hey Pete,
When using the zester for your citrus skins did you do this straight over you wort at flameout or did you do into into a seperate container and then add to the fermentor?


----------

